# Motor City Motor Bikes



## Motor City Motor Bikes (Feb 28, 2018)

Motor City Motor Bikes Troy, Mi. 48083 since 2011 over 500 builds on Face Book Have Pay Pal from Vintage, Repo, or New Bikes Motor City Motor Bikes well qualified to do any Motor Bike project! Quality Never Compromised! On Metro Detroit Craigslist under bicycle by DEALER! I'm easily found! Thanks David Pro-Builder


----------

